# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  О евреях вопрос

## Rupanuga das

Кто такие евреи с позиции Вед?
Каста,происхождение и.т.д
Спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Одно из проявлений многообразия в творении. Специфических упоминаний не встречал.

----------

